# Ship to shore radio?



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Need to get a new radio for my Lund fisherman which will be used on Erie and central Ohio lakes. 
What radio do you have? Why? what websites have the best deals?

Ski


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

I use a Uniden Solaris.
Why...? - I trust Uniden.
I fix 2-way radios for a living and Uniden is on my personal "OK to buy" list.

That being said...
Don't cheap out on you own safety, go with a fixed mount radio and a good 8' antenna from the start...not this walkie-talkie "in case I need it" mentality!


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Mako is correct, focus more on getting a good antenna. It is more important to clear long distance communication than the brand of radio.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the Shakespeare 5225 xt is known to be a great antenna. around 110.00 on ebay.
sherman


----------

